# Keyshia Cole -  New Lipwear Endorsement



## L281173 (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone heard about the new lip product that Keyshia Cole will be endorsing.  It will be known as Lip Minx.  Remember this year when Nail Minx first appeared with Beyonce and Rihanna.  This is one example of a color of the Lip Minx that she will be debutting on 11/23/10 on BET's 106 & Park.  There are numerous colors.  What do you think?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Please view.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh, Lord.  Maybe this would be a good product for Halloween or for teenagers?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmm... I don't care much for it or Keyshia Cole.  I wonder if there is really a market for this sort of thing though.  It's interesting that's for sure.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 22, 2010)

^LMAO.  It does kind of look like cold sores when you first glance at the photo.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 22, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> ^LMAO.  It does kind of look like cold sores when you first glance at the photo.



 	Lol!  I mean, outside the set of a music video, where would you wear this?  It's not like the cheetah/leopard eye Beyonce did a while back, because I can see someone rocking that in a night club or at a party.  It also makes her lips look huge.  Nothing wrong with nice full lips, but I don't think it is flattering.  Could you imagine watching someone talk with this on her lips... I generally try and avoid *B*lacks *E*mbarrassing *T*hemselves, but I might have to tune in just to see this tomorrow.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 23, 2010)

I could just picture seeing this on the subway next week.  You know that there are going to many sistahs wearing this with black lipliner.


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 23, 2010)

no thanks! lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 23, 2010)

Found this: 

  	It's long and you can't see the product all that well.  I will say that the set of 106 & Park has come a long way since the days of AJ & Free.  It no longer looks like a used car dealership.  Good for them.


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure if this actually "Lip Minx" but found that Keyshia Cole is wearing a "lip tattoo" from Violent Lips: http://www.blaqvixenbeauty.com/Keys...Tattoo-Pink-Leopard-Twitter-106-Park-12213447


----------



## sss215 (Nov 24, 2010)

Its fun and theatrical.  I can appreciate that aspect of makeup.


----------

